# Munky's New K7 (info)!



## tehk (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if any of this information has been posted, but here it is:

I just returned home from a Korn concert from the Family Values tour. A friend of mine, who is in the Korn street team, received a meet and greet and was able to ask Munky a few questions about his new signature model.

This is what he told me:
- the inlay will be "69" with stars (Gemini)
- dimarzio pick ups (possibly paf-7's again)
- something about the bridge (it was unclear)
- colour is possibly black or leather
- the cost will be cheaper then the K-7
- it will be releasing soon

Munky used his brand new EMG equiped ibby 8 string on Twisted Transister , as well as the new sig on the last song, Blind. This information was given to my friend beforehand by Munky, so him and I were expecting it heh.

So I guess its something to look forward to. I personally like his 69/Gemini guitar a lot more then the simple K-7.

P.S. Greaaaaaat show! Me ears are still ringing!


----------



## 7stringDude (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds awesome. You should've taken some pictures of it when he played it live that would have been cool.


----------



## tehk (Aug 29, 2006)

The seats we got where too far, and the only cam we had was on my friend's cellphone lol.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont you mean Cancer instead of Gemini? I always thought the "69" was Cancer. Anyhow, sounds interesting.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Dont you mean Cancer instead of Gemini? I always thought the "69" was Cancer. Anyhow, sounds interesting.


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## tehk (Aug 29, 2006)

He said the stars represented Gemini (or it could have been Cancer, but my friend said Gemini) inspired by his daughter.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.top-tattoo-designs.com/tattoo%2520design/zodiac%2520tattoos/cancer-tattoo-01.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.top-tattoo-designs.com/zodiac-tattoos.htm&h=181&w=305&sz=3&hl=en&start=2&tbnid=JhyCkpd2XTVtzM:&tbnh=69&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcancer%2B69%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D

yea it's Cancer, check it out.


----------



## tehk (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah, okay. lol


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds pretty cool. The two things that put me off to the K7 were the inlay and the price. The above one sounds a lot better than the K7 to me. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of it.


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 29, 2006)

If this is true....I can't wait!


----------



## Alpo (Aug 29, 2006)

I just hope it's not black. I'll probably buy the blue K7 anyway, if Ibanez still makes them next year.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 29, 2006)

Blue K7s > *


----------



## Korbain (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds awsome! can't wait for it! hopefully its relased before christmas or something...


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 29, 2006)

hope itll be a really good guitar...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet!

Looks like the dean RC7 has some competition for next year!


----------



## 2powern (Aug 29, 2006)

Hopefully the K7 price will fall, and a bit of black marker pen on the inlay, I'm happy.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 29, 2006)

hmmm, i hope they dont get rid of the Lo Pro Edge and replace it with a hard tail... that'd be a travesty, its the only ibanez left with that bridge and it'd suck to loose it


----------



## b3n (Aug 29, 2006)

tehk said:


> - colour is possibly black or leather



Fantastic. Another black Ibanez.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 29, 2006)

tehk said:


> I don't know if any of this information has been posted, but here it is:
> 
> I just returned home from a Korn concert from the Family Values tour. A friend of mine, who is in the Korn street team, received a meet and greet and was able to ask Munky a few questions about his new signature model.
> 
> ...



hmm,why dont you ask your friend to ask ape man why he dont stop screwing the reputation of 7 strings guitars and go to sell hotdogs in the streets ? or if he really really wanna play on guitars why dont he start taking private lessons on guitars ??


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 29, 2006)

I left your rep positive, but don't post rubbish like that.


----------



## Naren (Aug 29, 2006)

b3n said:


> Fantastic. Another black Ibanez.



 Seeing as black is the most "metal" color in the universe.  Hyah.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 29, 2006)

i dunno, id say having a white guitar is more metal than a black one


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 29, 2006)

ajdath said:


> hmm,why dont you ask your friend to ask ape man why he dont stop screwing the reputation of 7 strings guitars and go to sell hotdogs in the streets ? or if he really really wanna play on guitars why dont he start taking private lessons on guitars ??






Let the flaming begin


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 29, 2006)

^ Probably best not to feed the trolls.


----------



## b3n (Aug 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> Seeing as black is the most "metal" color in the universe.  Hyah.



Obviously it's very Nu-Metal as well


----------



## Korbain (Aug 29, 2006)

b3n said:


> Obviously it's very Nu-Metal as well



since when did colours make a difference between metal and nu metal? or any music for that matter? i don't care if they play a pink guitar aslong as its good music. lol i dunno where you pulled black is a nu-metal colour


----------



## b3n (Aug 29, 2006)

Korbain said:


> since when did colours make a difference between metal and nu metal? or any music for that matter? i don't care if they play a pink guitar aslong as its good music. lol i dunno where you pulled black is a nu-metal colour



Well it's a black Korn sig, Korn are pretty well known as being Nu-Metal...I don't know I just put 2 and 2 together  

Anyway, it will be interesting to see how this guitar turns out. Ibby could use another hardtail 7.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 29, 2006)

lol well thats a good enough theory haha. I am sure the new korn sig will awsome, they brought back the 7 string, and ibanez have always made good ones. I have no doubts munky knows how to get a fine ass 7 string made, it may not be hardtail though? who knows. we'll wait n see, either way if the K7's anything to go if, it won't be bad!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 29, 2006)

Hm, that's why i got a K7 used. Price seems to fit the bill well (i'll keep that disclosed for the seller and I), but i think it was fair and so did he. It was obviously less than what it was new. I think the options available for them right now are great (two nice colors), ONLY Lo-Pro in production , mahogany body, and stock dimarzio's. 

I'm excited to hear about the new one though. But I doubt it will turn my head if it's black and has a hardtail/tun-o-matic (even if it is a few bucks cheaper). I can deal with the K7 inlay anyways


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 29, 2006)

I really hope they have another option other than black for the colour, I'm sick to death of black guitars. Other than that, it sounds cool.


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i am pretty sure it'll be a hard tail. i think i've seen a pic of it.....maybe? its the backup guitarist korn use now? if its not the new K7 what the hell is it? maybe just one of munky's spare customs? lol



I forgot the guy's name, but that's Korn's new touring guitarist with one of the two one-off customs the Ibanez Custom Shop made him. This is definitely NOT the new Korn sig, although I agree, I've been told this new one will be a fixed bridge.



ajdath said:


> hmm,why dont you ask your friend to ask ape man why he dont stop screwing the reputation of 7 strings guitars and go to sell hotdogs in the streets ? or if he really really wanna play on guitars why dont he start taking private lessons on guitars ??



 

What Mark.A said.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i dunno, id say having a white guitar is more metal than a black one


 Although I think my UV7BK is metal, my PWH is more metal IMO.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

Korbain said:


> since when did colours make a difference between metal and nu metal? or any music for that matter? i don't care if they play a pink guitar aslong as its good music. lol i dunno where you pulled black is a nu-metal colour


 
How many nu metal bands use a white guitar? 

7DT
Shawn
MetalFiend666
Noodles (mainly for his beard and habit of eatting smurfs)
and other ss.org members

^  Thats why white guitars are metal.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

^ Ahem, mind adding me to that list?


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ Ahem, mind adding me to that list?


 
done.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Noodles (mainly for his beard and habit of eatting smurfs)


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

Noodles has the most metal looking guitar ever, the KXK V.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Noodles has the most metal looking guitar ever, the KXK V.


 
yea man that and with noodles' metal photogenicness it's a great combo.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 29, 2006)

What Mark.A said.[/QUOTE]
you both wanna tell me munky and the 2nd ass hole in korn are good guitarests? give me a break plz , 0% talents , 0% techniques , 0% music . and if steve vai stopped playing the 7 strings the world wont stop .man screw vai i dont like him any way i like 7 strings because of bands sucha morbid angel and rusty cooley and others dont wanna mention them but plz dont tell me that korn and any of its musicians is metal or talented


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2006)

Actually, I've heard some clips of their old band pre-Korn - I forget which one of them was soloing, but the dude can actually play. Very Vai-esq (they're huge fans, and cite him as the reason they picked up 7's) and while obviously not as inspired as Vai, they clearly spent their time woodshedding. 

Just because you don't like their band doesn't mean they're "talentless assholes who should sell hotdogs." 

And for the record I'm not even a Korn fan.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

ajdath said:


> you both wanna tell me munky and the 2nd ass hole in korn are good guitarests? give me a break plz ........ blah troll rubbish



Watch this please kthx 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEWqs2_rBR0


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2006)

Drew said:


> Actually, I've heard some clips of their old band pre-Korn - I forget which one of them was soloing, but the dude can actually play. Very Vai-esq (they're huge fans, and cite him as the reason they picked up 7's) and while obviously not as inspired as Vai, they clearly spent their time woodshedding.
> 
> Just because you don't like their band doesn't mean they're "talentless assholes who should sell hotdogs."
> 
> And for the record I'm not even a Korn fan.



+1 to everything Drew said... and I don't like Korn either. Spare us all the bullshit rants based on nothing but your personal taste.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Watch this please kthx
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEWqs2_rBR0


 

Looks like he's a goofy drunk as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KkpZyk1Vc&NR


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 29, 2006)

That was hilarious.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 29, 2006)

first i know that lots of people specially 7 strings players admire vai i said i dont like him i didnt say he is not talented or not good , i said screw him because that guy who claimed that the world of 7 strings would collapse because of steve vai. so i said screw him for that. 2nd i dont care what the pre korn was or the post korn they are dumb ass holes not talented and not good as musicians or any thing and we all know what is talented musician and who is not so spare me this open minded talking that trying to apreciate everything around they suck on guitars and you know it and thier songs are for dumb asses who dont know how guitars looks like and singing about abused teens is nothing metal 2 riffs based song is not metal rapper/pimp style freak jumping on stage is not metal FUCK KORN FUCK NU METAL


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

Jesus Chirst, dude, shut the fuck up!


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty, Shorty, but not exactly a technical masterpeice. 

Still, I wish they'd toss the occasional interlude like that into their music - you know, take a page from Opeth's book. It'd do 'em good. 

EDIT - um, ajdath, in the interest of tact, maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to not post any more in this thread - you're even pissing off the guy who's so metal he pisses mercury.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> Jesus Chirst, dude, shut the fuck up!


you shut the fuck up bald ass , who the fuck are you to tell people not to speak ? what a bitch


----------



## Donnie (Aug 29, 2006)

ajdath said:


> you shut the fuck up bald ass , who the fuck are you to tell people not to speak ? what a bitch


 See ya!


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

You will not be missed, dude.


----------



## Leon (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for taking the trash out, Donnie 

so, this new Munky guitar... if it's essentially a nice RG7 hardtail and cheaper than the K7, then i'm definitely interested in trying one out.


----------



## skattabrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Leon said:


> so, this new Munky guitar... if it's essentially a nice RG7 hardtail and cheaper than the K7, then i'm definitely interested in trying one out.



yeah ... i've heard so much about the mahogany in the k7 making it sound kick ass (still haven't tried a k7) ... team that up with the lack of a k7 logo and i gotta try it ... i just really .... really ... really hope they come up with a new 7 string gibralter bridge like in the rga's ... that bridge kicks ass. played a RGA121 the other day and if i had the dough ... it was a no brainer in my book.

i love my trems ... but a quality RG string with a gibralter would be a nice addition to my rg1077xl.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> You will not be missed, dude.



+1  

As for the new guitar, let's hope it's a mahogany body and comes in something aside from black... I REALLY don't need another black guitar.


----------



## nyck (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet info!


----------



## jim777 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mahogany is a great wood for a 7 string body, or for a 7 string neck for that matter 
And anything other than black, matte black, or black pearl would be great as well!


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope its not black or a hardtail. If not, it sounds awesome


----------



## Nik (Aug 29, 2006)

Am I the only one who wants it to be a hard-tail? 

I mean, you have the RG1527 and the Universe and the 1077X (or whatever it was), but we don't have any high-end hardtail, only the low end RG7321. I think we need a mid-to-high range hardtail more than we need another trem-equipped Ibby 7.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 29, 2006)

Nik said:


> Am I the only one who wants it to be a hard-tail?
> 
> I mean, you have the RG1527 and the Universe and the 1077X (or whatever it was), but we don't have any high-end hardtail, only the low end RG7321. I think we need a mid-to-high range hardtail more than we need another trem-equipped Ibby 7.




I agree with this for that reason: there is no high end hardtail model ibanez offers. However, it is a sig model; whether or not it's hardtail or trem is soley based upon what that person uses. I don't think Ibanez will make it one or the other because of what they already offer (ableit, it might be a good idea if they did).


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

the 7421 is a midrange hardtail and the 7621 is like a mid-High hardtail*yes I know they are out of production*

oh here's another funny video where Munky ends up with a huge bump on the noggin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WieGY9Tr0jQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 29, 2006)

Nik said:


> Am I the only one who wants it to be a hard-tail?
> 
> I mean, you have the RG1527 and the Universe and the 1077X (or whatever it was), but we don't have any high-end hardtail, only the low end RG7321. I think we need a mid-to-high range hardtail more than we need another trem-equipped Ibby 7.




hmm, maybe they could offer both? haha, in either black or white


----------



## jim777 (Aug 29, 2006)

A highend mahogany hard tail would be great, especially if it didn't have too much in the way of signature inlays. And it wasn't black


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to trying this out when it's released. I do hope it's not black as there's too many black 7's out there. A hardtail would be nice too.

Donnie - Cheers for removing the idiot.


----------



## Naren (Aug 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Donnie - Cheers for removing the idiot.



+1. We don't need people like that.

Personally, I have no problems with the guitar being black, seeing as I've owned 4 black guitars by now, both of my most expensive guitars being black ("ebony" for the one and "galaxy black" for the other). But, some people here just don't seem to like black for some reason...


----------



## Korbain (Aug 30, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Looks like he's a goofy drunk as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KkpZyk1Vc&NR



lol thats the funniest shit ever, he's the best drunk haha. the solo thing with munk and fieldy is also good too!


----------



## b3n (Aug 30, 2006)

Nik said:


> Am I the only one who wants it to be a hard-tail?





b3n said:


> Ibby could use another hardtail 7.


 

Despite being a floyd lover I think a hardtail 7 is exactly what they need to compete with the likes of Schecter.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 30, 2006)

wasted. fr5eaki8n aboutTalk


----------



## technomancer (Aug 30, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'm looking forward to trying this out when it's released. I do hope it's not black as there's too many black 7's out there. A hardtail would be nice too.



+1 I already own three black guitars and don't need another one... though I supposed I could replace my RG7321 if this comes out black and has the right specs...


----------



## Nats (Aug 30, 2006)

ajdath said:


> you shut the fuck up bald ass , who the fuck are you to tell people not to speak ? what a bitch









nice pants


----------



## nyck (Aug 30, 2006)

If it's leather black or matte black, I'm alright with it. But gloss black is just really really boring.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2006)

Nats said:


> nice pants



There's no way that that was a grown ass man posting all that crap.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2006)

ajdath's profile said:


> Biography: im big,im angry, and i shread,stay away from me



I am tr00...oh, look at the birdy! Birdy, birdy, birdy!



ajdath's profile said:


> Interests: guitars,guitars equipments,more guitars,boxing,marshall arts,hightech,recording



What the hell is marshall arts? Is that they guy who cuts out the squiggly Marshall logo? "Yeah, I work at the Marshall plant as an artist."


----------



## Nats (Aug 31, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> There's no way that that was a grown ass man posting all that crap.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 31, 2006)

is he from the matrix


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2006)

If it has that Gibraltar bridge, I'll so be all over it.


----------



## nyck (Aug 31, 2006)

I want it to be a FX Edge!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 31, 2006)

noodles said:


> What the hell is marshall arts? Is that they guy who cuts out the squiggly Marshall logo? "Yeah, I work at the Marshall plant as an artist."


 
he's from Poland so probably can't spell Martial Arts


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2006)

nyck said:


> I want it to be a FX Edge!



That would be pretty darned cool as well! 

I am not the biggest fan of the fixed bridges they have on the RG7321 for instance. Seems a bit flimsy to me


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

I want a bigsby! 

Ok, I'm just shitting ya' but this should be interesting. His custom shops have always been quite interesting so hopefully his production model follows suit.

If it is black, then yeah whoever said matte black has my vote as well. Matte black is awesome. However I'd like to see another colour of 7-string other than the pretty done-to-death black


----------



## Kotex (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm gonna' own this guitar. 
Although I'm kinda' with everybody on the black thing. Oh well I guess. :/


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Aug 31, 2006)

I really hope it like this one


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 31, 2006)

^if it was that one i'd buy it!


----------



## Aaron (Aug 31, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> I really hope it like this one





I really hope so


----------



## Shawn (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, the nerve of that guy, Adjath, glad to see him gone, thanks, Donnie.

Anyhow, back to Korn, I would like to see the K7 without an inlay. What gorgeous RG 7s. 






NO really, the other night, I was looking at the K7 in one of my catalogs and I really have to admit, they are perfect aside from the inlay, the blade grey with the matching headstock and the grey pickups with the powder cosmos hardware, brilliant. The same goes for the firespeak blue. It looks like a nicer color than royal blue. 

Makes me want to paint my headstock on my 7620 GN to match and of course gray pickups would look nice too.


----------



## nyck (Aug 31, 2006)

That would be awesome!!!



minus the trem of course.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nats said:


>



It's from his 'official' website.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 1, 2006)

METAL_ZONE said:


> I really hope it like this one




 If it was that with the Gibraltar bridge i'd seriously consider it to be my next electric guitar. I'm toying with my trem a little bit lately, but i'd love to have a hardtail 7 and I just don't like the look/design of the hard tails they have on RGs and also on 727. I'd love to have a 7 with a gibraltar. And that finish, although black, is pretty sweet. Black cannot be denied as a truly awesome color. I mean. Honestly, what's better than a black t-shirt?


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Sep 1, 2006)

I am not a Korn Fan at all... But I am also not confused enough about my place in the universe to say they suck. Also I owe them bigtime.. I have played a lot of sevenstring guitars and the K7 I got is my favorite. As for Vai, He is also owed a Huge thanks from everyone that has a seven string. If it weren't for his influence on Ibanez guitars the seven may have stayed a oddity that an old jazz dude once played. AJdath I hope that at some point you learn to accept others opinions even if you don't agree with them and learn to respect others music even if you don't like it. 
PS To Steve Vai and Korn... Thanks for steering the guitar makers to My kind of guitar..


----------



## Nik (Sep 1, 2006)

nyck said:


> That would be awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> minus the trem of course.



And with a tone knob added


----------



## Korbain (Sep 2, 2006)

Nik said:


> And with a tone knob added



bah dun worry about a tone nob the pick ups will be fine how they are without needing a tone nob hehe. And from the sounds of it, the pics above of munky's guitars, thats the paint work that will be used on the new K7. the leather effect.


----------



## Nik (Sep 2, 2006)

Korbain said:


> bah dun worry about a tone nob the pick ups will be fine how they are without needing a tone nob hehe. And from the sounds of it, the pics above of munky's guitars, thats the paint work that will be used on the new K7. the leather effect.



Sweet, I'm no fan of shiny black guitars, but this leather finish looks sick  

Still, I have great pick-ups, but I find that rolling the tone knob a bit enhances the tone greatly--it's control I like to have.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 2, 2006)

Why do you guys want gibaltar bridges?

Fixed bridge is string thru, and you can adjust the action on individual strings.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, to me at least the Gibraltar bridge just feels better, and sturdier. It's real comfy on the palm too, and looks cooler


----------



## Pablo (Sep 2, 2006)

If that's the new K7, I could actually see myself getting one - it certainly does look nice! The finish appears to be the same as on the newish J-Custom RG8320 - Ibanez call it *B*iker *B*lac*k*.






Cheers

Eske


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 2, 2006)

wow ... i love that finish!

mastodon, if you are a floyd player and wanted a fixed bridge, check out an RG121 so you can feel the gibralter. the feeling of that bridge rules all fixed bridges imo. it has mass similar to a floyd and it's very comfortable ... very sleek ... much better feeling than a tone pros.

regarding intonation, i have no idea ... don't own one ... just played them on more than one occasion at gc's.


----------



## maskofduality (Sep 4, 2006)

i think i'd like independant tone and volume knobs for each pickup. that set up is the only "gibson" hallmark that i still like (although I'm not sure it actually is a gibson thing. does someone here actually know?)

i wonder how it'll manage to stay cheaper though if it's gonna look so much better than the original.


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 4, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> i wonder how it'll manage to stay cheaper though if it's gonna look so much better than the original.



3 words ... 'made in korea'


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2006)

ajdath said:


> you shut the fuck up bald ass , who the fuck are you to tell people not to speak ? what a bitch


 
i just seen this.. man people have no life.


----------



## At the End of the Leash (Sep 4, 2006)

does korn even use the neck pickup? they could just get rid of that too. all high stuff that they use the bridge pickup. i'd like to see a custom headstock with this too. the ibanez headstock is just getting annoying to me.


----------



## maskofduality (Sep 4, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> 3 words ... 'made in korea'


lol i hope so.


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 5, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> lol i hope so.


i'll pass ... call me a snob. when i buy ibanez it's gotta be made in japan or a usa custom


----------



## Memq (Sep 5, 2006)

cool


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

.jason. said:


> ajdath said:
> 
> 
> > you shut the fuck up bald ass , who the fuck are you to tell people not to speak ? what a bitch
> ...



I want to know how he knew my ass was bald.


----------



## Nik (Sep 5, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i'll pass ... call me a snob. when i buy ibanez it's gotta be made in japan or a usa custom



Korea isn't too bad. As long as it isn't Indonesian-made, I wouldn't mind snapping one up (if it's priced reasonably...)


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 5, 2006)

i'm in the "i rather have 1 guitar that i love totally then 3 or 4 that don't completely feel right" school. that said, my rg1077xl needs a fixed bridge, 25.5 scale, brother though.


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i'm in the "i rather have 1 guitar that i love totally then 3 or 4 that don't completely feel right" school.



This is exactly why I'm down from fourteen electrics to four (plus two projects for fun).


----------



## Shawn (Sep 5, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i'll pass ... call me a snob. when i buy ibanez it's gotta be made in japan or a usa custom


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 5, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Looks like he's a goofy drunk as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93KkpZyk1Vc&NR


 Dan, that ruled. 

"Will you squeeze my ball?" He's too much like me drunk. Heh. Put a smile on my face. (Of course, I've been drinking some Mackeson's XXX. Drew, you bastard! My liver wants to file a complaint with your supervisor.  )


----------



## Jeff (Sep 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> I want to know how he knew my ass was bald.



I don't want to know. Too much information.  

How's that Brazilian feel, Dave?


----------



## Drew (Sep 6, 2006)

Nik said:


> Korea isn't too bad. As long as it isn't Indonesian-made, I wouldn't mind snapping one up (if it's priced reasonably...)



My '02 or so Ergodyne bass was surprisingly good, and my '06 Hellraiser C7 smokes. Korea's gone legit, it seems.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> My '02 or so Ergodyne bass was surprisingly good, and my '06 Hellraiser C7 smokes. Korea's gone legit, it seems.



Sure they can, but mostly the work on high volumes, which is the enemy of great guitar quality. The Schecters aren't the best example, since they are all sent to the USA shop for fret dressing and QC, which is largely what separates them from the other Samick guitars, like the ESP LTDs, for example.

The Korean Ibanezes vary widely in quality, but I agree that I've played some decent ones. Usually, the problem isn't build quality but the crappy hardware and electronics that come on the non-Japanese Ibanezes. Of course, isn't Ibanez supposed to be phasing out Japanese construction almost entirely? I haven't kept on that lately because I don't own any more Ibanez guitars.


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 7, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Of course, isn't Ibanez supposed to be phasing out Japanese construction almost entirely?



O M G ! !

i hope that's not really happening


----------



## Nik (Sep 7, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> O M G ! !
> 
> i hope that's not really happening



I hope so too. The main reason I got an RG1527 instead of the RG7321 is because it was made in Japan...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 7, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> O M G ! !
> 
> i hope that's not really happening



It was widely rumored on Jemsite a year ago or so. I don't know what the current status is, but Ibanez has gradually been shifting more production away from Japan since the late '90s for cost reasons. As far as I know, all of the Prestige RG and S guitars are still built in Japan, but the Prestige SZ models are Korean. I believe the rumor was that ultimately only the signature and J-Custom models would still be built in Japan.

To me, Ibanez is steadily going down the crapper. Their guitars used to be uniformly interesting and cutting-edge, whether you liked them or not. But I see the company gradually cutting corners and not introducing anything new except new finishes on the same-old guitars.



Nik said:


> I hope so too. The main reason I got an RG1527 instead of the RG7321 is because it was made in Japan...



The 1527 is a Prestige model that is still made in Japan. For how much longer, who knows? The quality of the Korean Ibanezes has definitely improved since the late '90s, but they still don't measure up to the Japanese Ibanezes.


----------



## scab (Sep 10, 2006)

Is this the one he played at rock am ring on - 2-6-2006?? it has a single coil in the neck position... It looks more classical..


----------



## malufet (Sep 13, 2006)

i hope they still make the original k-7. I mean steve vai and joe satriani have 3 or more signature guitars.


----------



## Nik (Sep 14, 2006)

malufet said:


> i hope they still make the original k-7. I mean steve vai and joe satriani have 3 or more signature guitars.



Doesn't Joe have only one?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 14, 2006)

The S-series prestiges are Korean now I think too :/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nik said:


> Doesn't Joe have only one?


JS100, JS1000 and JS1200


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dan, that ruled.
> 
> "Will you squeeze my ball?" He's too much like me drunk. Heh. Put a smile on my face. (Of course, I've been drinking some Mackeson's XXX. Drew, you bastard! My liver wants to file a complaint with your supervisor.  )


 
Well Bob sounds like you and me have much to do while being drunk. We shall bring on some amazing pic stories


----------

